# 300" 5X5 Bull elk



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

*I have a BIG 5X5 bull elk that I want removed for bad behavior. Tearing up feeders, etc. Absolute trophy! If he is not as promised, dont shoot and you dont pay a dime. You will NEVER see this again.

$1,595.

If interested, call asap. Want him gone this weekend.

(830) 640-3378 *


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*where is the hunt*

where is it , i need some elk meat or moose as my wife don't like whitetail meat ,and the price is right :cheers:


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

That's a great price !!!


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Its a great bull, too. Will post photos hopefully soon.

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

location is the key......im interested


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Our ranch is located next to Y.O. in Mountain Home (Kerrville). 640 acres.

Site is in my signature.


d


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Pic's?


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii311/montanadave/Recent Smart Ranch/

http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii311/montanadave/Smart Ranch Photos1/


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

The only 5x5 i finally found in the pics looks far from a 300" to me. I'm probably looking at the wrong one though


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

The elk is still alive, but not for long. Dont have live photos. Will post photos upon harvest this weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

These were live pics that you posted, but OK looking forward to it!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If you have all that on 600 ac. he's not the only thing tearin up your feeder b/c its empty... are you a sponsor on 2cool or just trying to find a place to sell hunts???Walker


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

Does he go by the name "elmer". I had one put ten holes in the side of a jeep cherokee one time by hitting it broad side. Along with three gate controllers, the sideview mirrors off my chevy p/u, after pinning me in the barn, and a tailgate. Put a woman around him at "that time of the month" and he would walk aropund ******* on himself tearing up everything between him and her. They can be dangerous.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

all you need is a bucket of range cubes and a ball peen hammer


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> If you have all that on 600 ac. he's not the only thing tearin up your feeder b/c its empty... are you a sponsor on 2cool or just trying to find a place to sell hunts???Walker


speaking of sponsors only allowed to advertise and sell hunts on 2cool....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, he is a sponser


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds like the hunt of a lifetime...  I will trade you for two grade a angus heifers.....?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

my boss wants some meat so i guess i get the honors of placeing the beast out of its misery , my hammer will be a 300 win , the big pain has been finding a butcher shop to run it to before it spoils , 1. elk in a k3500 chevy don't leavemuch room for ice LoL , dang i hope it eats like the bull i killed in colarado ? em em will post pic's or a report after the blood letting , y'all have some good luck for the bow opener


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Good Luck


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Isn't a tag required for elk in Texas?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Isn't a tag required for elk in Texas?


Not in his county--see guide book for listings.:bounce:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

elkhunter49 said:


> Good Luck


This is Pilar -- you need to add a few.:clover::clover::clover::clover::clover:
:clover::clover::clover::clover:

Good luck.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> ... are you a sponsor on 2cool or just trying to find a place to sell hunts???Walker


Read the Sig under his name....................................Get'um IJ! Ha!

Good price for any Elk! Hats off for a great 2cool price Hombre! Green 4U!

swamp


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Read the Sig under his name....................................Get'um IJ! Ha!


guess when your used to most of the hunts here advertised from a non sponsor, it kind of becomes the norm.. imagine that, a paid sponsor advertising a hunt here









btw, heck of a deal, love me some sweet elk meat.. looking forward to the pic of it laying down night night


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

I would call Bernhadt's meat market in Ingram. They will probably send you a trailer and a driver to take it back to their market. I have taken a few large animals there and there prices are great.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*he is in the truck*



GOTTAILCORNBREAD said:


> I would call Bernhadt's meat market in Ingram. They will probably send you a trailer and a driver to take it back to their market. I have taken a few large animals there and there prices are great.


heading to bernhards pic's comeing


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pics man.. pics


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

******, you already shot it?


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

The problem bull is down. Awesome shot, Steve! You are welcome back anytime.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad to hear Pilar's luck held out.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

did ya eat it?


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

So what's the weapon of choice for a bull like that?

.270 Weatherby Magnum
.338 Marlin Express
.458 Winchester Mag.
American Express


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Cain't wait to see the pic's!!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*this really was a 2cool hunt*



Team X-TREME said:


> The problem bull is down. Awesome shot, Steve! You are welcome back anytime.


i left the house at dark 30 , and got to the ranch and after some intros with some other hunter , coffee & ice tea off we went , after some drive time in some thick cedar we came to some of the feeders the bull was PO'ed at , a bull elk can do some damage to your blinds & feeders , we were in the right area so we all went on X2 alert for the bull , we found him & after i dumped iced tea all over the truck i chambered up my 300 win and 1 blast in the neck , we had the bull down , when we walkd up all the tree's were rubbed to sawdust around the bull and stink he did " full rutted up " , next thing was 5 people loaded the bull and we busted arse to clean him and off he went to meat prossesser in Ingram were just for fun we scored him out at 303 SCI , great hunt and new freindes made :cheers: fun time and pic's will be posted soon , good luck bow hunting guys


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Good deal Pilar, at least it is a little cooler today, how much did he weigh? rs


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*5 man loading job*



Rusty S said:


> Good deal Pilar, at least it is a little cooler today, how much did he weigh? rs


he filled up my k2500 HD, yes it was chilly this morning


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

awesome... hurry up with them pics


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Yea, Steve.....

Hurry up with the photo's! And don't tell anyone about your "fearless guide" jumping back 20 feet when your elk started kicking again on he ground! Lets just keep that between us, OK?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I am starting to think Pilar and x-Treme have us on a snipe hunt. rs


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Photos on Pilars camera, will be posted as soon as he uploads them. 

Just so I understand.....I give 2Coolers the chance of a lifetime to shoot a 300-Class bull elk for 1/2 price and you are implying that Pilar (Steve Stein) and I are making this story up?? Am I reading too far into your comment, Rusty? A simple "Thanks" would suffice. 

I guess no good deed goes unpunished, huh?


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Team X-TREME said:


> Photos on Pilars camera, will be posted as soon as he uploads them.
> 
> Just so I understand.....I give 2Coolers the chance of a lifetime to shoot a 300-Class bull elk for 1/2 price and you are implying that Pilar (Steve Stein) and I are making this story up?? Am I reading too far into your comment, Rusty? A simple "Thanks" would suffice.
> 
> I guess no good deed goes unpunished, huh?


Gee wizz, a little humor sails over your head, just wanting to see the pics the story was about. I think you did a helluva favor to a 2cooler for a great price, I aint throwing rocks at you, just jabbing Pilar a little--he would understand. rs


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry, Rusty.

I have worked hard for many years building my reputation and offering great hunts at a great price. I got my feathers ruffled when I misunderstood your comment. 

Again, sorry for the misunderstanding.

Pictures posted soon.



David T. Leuba


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Great bull

Great price

Great eating


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Great bull
> 
> Great price
> 
> Great eating


X2


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

I have another one, if interested, pm me. He should go around 340", 47" wide. Same price.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

One heck of a bull elk in my books. rs


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Great bull
> 
> Great price
> 
> Great eating


X3



Team X-TREME said:


> I have another one, if interested, pm me. He should go around 340", 47" wide. Same price.


Dang... awesome... great job being a 2cool sponsor.. the way it should be


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow that is one big bull his horns are huge! Thumbs up to xtreme for offering such a great deal! :cheers:


----------



## teaguecg (Jul 24, 2007)

*BIG BULL*



Team X-TREME said:


> I have *another one*, if interested, pm me. He should go around 340", 47" wide. Same price.


I've seen this one at about 20 yards and it is BIG. It about ran over my buddy while we were stalking rams. It's worth a lot more than what he's asking. Great deal! 
BTW - Had an awesome time stalking rams at your place Team X-TREME. I'll post the pics of our rams soon. Thanks for the great hunting experience.


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Hunter from 2Cool coming in on Saturday to whack bull, pictures will be posted asap!

Thanks, 2Coolers, Y'all ROCK!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

pic's please i want to see what i missed


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Team X-TREME said:


> Hunter from 2Cool coming in on Saturday to whack bull, pictures will be posted asap!
> 
> Thanks, 2Coolers, Y'all ROCK!


 Make sure you take the picture, he sucks at taking pictures!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Team X-TREME said:


> Hunter from 2Cool coming in on Saturday to whack bull, pictures will be posted asap!
> 
> Thanks, 2Coolers, Y'all ROCK!


I wouldn't call that person a hunter. Boy, now I remember why I say off the hunting board. Are you freakin' kidding me???

"Got to pay some bills. Can someone come and shoot my pet elk?".

*****, I have a Pomeranian in my backyard. I'll set up a tripod if someone wants to give me a couple hundred.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

How much for the pomeranian?

I can get it stuffed and let my cat whoop on it!

Very nice elk. Congrats on some nice animals at a great price


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

I mean this with all respect (to everyone), but just because he isn't hunting the way you like makes him no less of a hunter than you.

There is too dam much elitism in our hobby. By that I mean there is no dam end to it when taken to the extremes.

Some archery hunters take the line that rifle hunters arren't hunters because they use a gun - or even a crossbow, that's not "hunting" that's "shooting".

If you hunt much outside of Texas in states where baiting is illegal, there is a STRONG belief/mentality amoung those hunters that anyone in Texas that hunts over a feeder (or in a blind) isn't hunting but is "killing".

Some hunters think that if you aren't driving or stalking, that you aren't a hunter.

And I won't even get into the entire hi fence, lo fence, no fence debate.

What I'm getting at is that once you start drawing lines as to who a hunter is and is not, there is no end to it. And all you do is draw division and fracture the hunting population.

There are all kinds and types of hunting and ways to go about it - just because a hunter doesn't subscribe to them all, doesn't make those that do less of a hunter.

If a high fence, high percentage opportunity gets someone in the field whom otherwise might not have had or taken the chance for that same animal some other place - at least it still gets them in the field and spending money to further the sustenance of our pasttime. That *HUNTER *still spends money at the local establishments for loding, food, and fuel. He still pays a guide/outfitter who inturn has bills he's paid with the local feed companies. And don't forget the taxidermist - he gets his cut too. Not to mention the game processor if he is used. Everyone is certainly happy and willing to take these hunter's money too - because it is just as good and spends the same as someone that went on a 10,000 acre low fence fair chase hunt with a bow and arrow.

If all of us *HUNTERS* don't stop the name calling and unite - be you a hi fence, lo fence, no fence, archer, gun, stalk, blind, or what have you hunter - if we do not all unite against the anti's then by God the day will come when the anti's win and our grandchildren don't have any kind of hunting opportunities whatsoever.

Ok, I'm off my soapbox now...

Earl



Chase This! said:


> I wouldn't call that person a hunter. Boy, now I remember why I say off the hunting board. Are you freakin' kidding me???
> 
> "Got to pay some bills. Can someone come and shoot my pet elk?".
> 
> *****, I have a Pomeranian in my backyard. I'll set up a tripod if someone wants to give me a couple hundred.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> I wouldn't call that person a hunter. Boy, now I remember why I say off the hunting board. Are you freakin' kidding me???
> 
> "Got to pay some bills. Can someone come and shoot my pet elk?".
> 
> *****, I have a Pomeranian in my backyard. I'll set up a tripod if someone wants to give me a couple hundred.


not even close to the same.. you see, there are several problems with your pomeranian scenario but I'll just name a few..

the first and most obvious is your hunting area, it is extremely small and only a playset to hide for cover.. which would make a good stand location for your yard if someone does want to hunt it

the second is how much it has been humanized.. it will come to its name when called out

but the most important third obvious reason is that your wife would then become the hunter if your pomeranian was harvested.. but I guess if your pomeranian hunter likes pain, then maybe that could be a good thing


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

*YES BUT*...... One of our biggest problems these days is the ANTI'S, and the more fuel we give them, the less our chances are of maintaining our sport. The more "animal buying" they see, the more they will strive to eliminate our sport. Heck I saw a video the other day where two guys flew in a helicopter, and flew around slaughtering hogs- just shooting them from the air and letting them lay- most of which were probably wounded- leaving them to suffer and rot. Now I know what a pain in the rear hogs are, but God help us if the anti's get a hold of stuff like that.

I certainly understand some people not being able to physically go on that 10 day horse pack trip into a wilderness area, but I think the main problem is one we have inflicted upon ourselves- *GOTTA GET A BIG 'UN EVERY* *TIME.* If you come back empty handed these days, you're just not a good hunter to your friends. The obsession of having to always get something, and the bigger the better, I think, is killing our sport. As anal as Tred Barta is, in my opinion, he's got it right on that point.

Eight of the most enjoyable hunts I ever took were back in the 80's, when I lived in New Mexico and could get an archery elk license every year. For 8 years in a row I hunted elk with my recurve and long bow and I never killed a single animal. I was within 20 yards multiple times each year of cows, spikes, rag horns, and small 6x6's, but never shot one. I kept waiting for that 380 bull. Got within 20 yards of him once, but couldn't get the shot. Absolutely 8 of the best hunts I ever had. The experience is the thing, and the animal should be a bonus.

Four years ago I was sitting in a blind with my then 9 year old son and a guide on a private, high fenced ranch in central Texas. As the deer walked out into the "baited field" the guide said, "Ok you can have that one over to the left for $1750. The one that just walked on the far side will run you $2500. That small 6 point over to the right will only be $1200. Hell I felt like I was at K mart. I was actually embarassed for my son to see this.

My brother from Abilene, who is a huge hunter, once won a black buck hunt at a charity event. He showed up for the hunt with his 50 caliber flintlock. The guide asked him, "How long a shot would you like to make?" My brother said "I'm comfortable out to about 50 maybe 75 yards with this gun. Why do you ask?" The guide said, "I just need to know how far from the blind to put the row of corn for them to feed on." My brother said "put your corn up, and let's just go hunting."

I certainly understand the elitism comments, but quite frankly they don't really bother me that much. I will guarantee I have a whole lot more respect for a hunter who grabs his recurve and straps on a 75# back pack, and packs into a wilderness area, learns the area from scratch, patterns the animals, lives with them for 10 days, has a successful hunt, and packs out his kill- than someone who writes a big check, sits in a heated condo blind with his 458 Win Mag and his 6X20 power, illuminated scope with night vision and *buys *his animal at 125 yards after hunting for only one morning. Does that mean the latter guy is a bad person?? Of course not. He's established his parameters, he has to live with them, and we should respect that. I just don't respect them as much as I do the first guy. And I have to disagree with Earls's comment _*"that makes him no less of a hunter."*_ I'm sorry but he's no where near the *HUNTER* that the first guy is.

Just my opinion,

THE JAMMER


Earl said:


> I mean this with all respect (to everyone), but just because he isn't hunting the way you like makes him no less of a hunter than you.
> 
> There is too dam much elitism in our hobby. By that I mean there is no dam end to it when taken to the extremes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Green to you Jammer.

Brandon


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ahhhh.. wader x.. I see a sponsor bashing banning in your future.. LMAO


----------



## rjhiv (Dec 13, 2008)

*Team X-Tream*

Do you know anything about the young man that was killed by the Barasingha Deer at the Y.O. Ranch last week?


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Enjoy that meat pilar, and kudos on a nice kill shot.
Kudos to Team for the great 2cool prices.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> ahhhh.. wader x.. I see a sponsor bashing banning in your future.. LMAO


and it did not take him long, only 36 posts and he is already making friends, way to go dude, I can tell your a winner.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*don't want in the fight club BUT READ ON*



Team X-TREME said:


> *I have a BIG 5X5 bull elk that I want removed for bad behavior. Tearing up feeders, etc. Absolute trophy! If he is not as promised, dont shoot and you dont pay a dime. You will NEVER see this again.*
> 
> *$1,595. *
> 
> ...


I come and hunt post a good review about a problem elk !!! then you go and buy a bigger elk ask same $$$$ call me asking me to come and buy bigger elk that is a problem , then you email me that a trapper has caught a big one that is a problem ,my elk gets quarintened , what is up here  penned elk get brain fever , what is up dave then i catch **** fom 2coolers , please explain your opperation , no bash , but *** :headknock:headknock:headknock some how i feel like i got fooled , the hunt was fun but why do you keep buying crazy elk that are ripping up your stuff


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, I'm lost.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I think this is what may have him a little upset.......*



Team X-TREME said:


> *I have a BIG 5X5 bull elk that I want removed for bad behavior. Tearing up feeders, etc. Absolute trophy! If he is not as promised, dont shoot and you dont pay a dime. You will NEVER see this again.
> 
> $1,595.
> 
> ...


Then turns around and offers a bigger one for the same price


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

*You are kidding, right??*

Too funny! I offer a 300" 5X5 bull for an unprecedented price to a fellow 2Cooler. The bull scores 302" and you were thrilled about it. And now another 2Cooler is getting another good deal and your lip is poked out?? Grow up, Steve!

The bull you shot was bigger than I said and you are complaining?? Wow!

I will post photos of other bull this weekend.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

*Congrats*

You know, some guys come on here and make a nice offer and then there are a-holes that come back and try their best to make them look bad. I really don't understand it.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> I come and hunt post a good review about a problem elk !!! then you go and buy a bigger elk ask same $$$$ call me asking me to come and buy bigger elk that is a problem , then you email me that a trapper has caught a big one that is a problem ,*my elk gets quarintened* , what is up here  penned elk get brain fever , what is up dave then i catch **** fom 2coolers , please explain your opperation , no bash , but *** :headknock:headknock:headknock some how i feel like i got fooled , the hunt was fun but why do you keep buying crazy elk that are ripping up your stuff


hold on.. your elk is quarantined? did it have CWD?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

waderX said:


> Taken directly from the Team-XTREME outfitters website.......
> 
> *Axis Bucks: $1,595.*
> *Blackbucks: $1,595.*
> ...





InfamousJ said:


> ahhhh.. wader x.. I see a sponsor bashing banning in your future.. LMAO


 Hope he enjoys his time away at Band Camp :rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

pilar said:


> I come and hunt post a good review about a problem elk !!! then you go and buy a bigger elk ask same $$$$ call me asking me to come and buy bigger elk that is a problem , then you email me that a trapper has caught a big one that is a problem ,my elk gets quarintened , what is up here  penned elk get brain fever , what is up dave then i catch **** fom 2coolers , please explain your opperation , no bash , but *** :headknock:headknock:headknock some how i feel like i got fooled , the hunt was fun but why do you keep buying crazy elk that are ripping up your stuff


Can someone translate this???

Just because someone is a sponsor does not make them untouchable. This elk "hunt" stuff is a joke.

And I quote: "*BIG 5X5 bull elk that I want removed for bad behavior. "*

Removed!!! Not hunted, but removed. ***???

Brandon


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

hmmmm.. wader x is gone.. LOL 

now back to pilar.. what did you mean when you said your elk was quarantined?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> Just because someone is a sponsor does not make them untouchable


What it means is they are paying for your posting costs, Brandon. How about showing a little respect? Without sponsors, this site would have been history long ago.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mont said:


> What it means is they are paying for your posting costs, Brandon. How about showing a little respect? Without sponsors, this site would have been history long ago.


Duly noted, sir. My apologies. But this "removing" of animals is crazy.

Brandon

p.s. I don't have much respect for such activities, but do have much for you and 2Cool, so I'll try to behave better.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> Duly noted, sir. My apologies. But this "removing" of animals is crazy.
> 
> Brandon
> 
> p.s. I don't have much respect for such activities, but do have much for you and 2Cool, so I'll try to behave better.


So how do you propose these animals are taken off the premises when they have spent more money on them than you will ever see in your lifetime?

Let them die of old age?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> So how do you propose these animals are taken off the premises when they have spent more money on them than you will ever see in your lifetime?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

whats that on your lip brandon? just take your crossbow over there for a bigger challenge if thats how you like it... LOL

*pilar, explain yourself!*


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If you guys want to start a new thread on this, fine. Quit messing this one up, please.


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

Please, Please, Please tell me we are not debating my choice of verbs. I said "removed" instead of "blasted", "killed," "smoked," etc. 

As a side note, Chase This.... I dont care if you approve. Matter of fact, I dont think I asked for your input concerning the hunting industry. I was simply offering fellow 2Coolers the deal of the decade, and they got it! As they always will. 

More photo's to follow.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'm still curious about Pilar saying the elk was "quarantined"


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'm still curious about Pilar saying the elk was "quarantined"


Impossible. Funny, though.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Team X-TREME said:


> Impossible. Funny, though.


I hope it aint...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

aren't elk subject to CWD?

have you talked to the processor that picked it up?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*yes and bruccelloses*

you are correct , state vet is in top of it , wear gloves when cleaning exotics & hogs so i was told :question:


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> *YES BUT*...... One of our biggest problems these days is the ANTI'S, and the more fuel we give them, the less our chances are of maintaining our sport. The more "animal buying" they see, the more they will strive to eliminate our sport. Heck I saw a video the other day where two guys flew in a helicopter, and flew around slaughtering hogs- just shooting them from the air and letting them lay- most of which were probably wounded- leaving them to suffer and rot. Now I know what a pain in the rear hogs are, but God help us if the anti's get a hold of stuff like that.


Was it on Oscar Wyatt's ranch? I spoke to someone this week who said he'd done that.



THE JAMMER said:


> I certainly understand the elitism comments, but quite frankly they don't really bother me that much. I will guarantee I have a whole lot more respect for a hunter who grabs his recurve and straps on a 75# back pack, and packs into a wilderness area, learns the area from scratch, patterns the animals, lives with them for 10 days, has a successful hunt, and packs out his kill- than someone who writes a big check, sits in a heated condo blind with his 458 Win Mag and his 6X20 power, illuminated scope with night vision and *buys *his animal at 125 yards after hunting for only one morning. Does that mean the latter guy is a bad person?? Of course not. He's established his parameters, he has to live with them, and we should respect that. I just don't respect them as much as I do the first guy. And I have to disagree with Earls's comment _*"that makes him no less of a hunter."*_ I'm sorry but he's no where near the *HUNTER* that the first guy is.
> 
> Just my opinion,
> 
> THE JAMMER


X2. I love hunting the Texas way, but I'll be hiking along with a co-worker this weekend after elk, Craig, Colorado, camping at 10,000' and walking 7 miles a day. Then stuffing it into the Kelty and hiking out, 3 round trips each guy at 50 lbs/trip. Did I mention it's at 10,000' in Colorado? Or the temp is expected to be in the low 20s? Or that I need a 44 mag for bear protection?

I hope I can keep up. I've been working on it for 3 months. VERY different and more demanding than dozing in your box blind. Harder sleeping conditions that some of these lodges I've seen, which are nicer than my primary residence. Shots are longer, and taken from shooting sticks.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Great pics and animal wish it was me, still have to understand yes it is high fenced but he still has 600 acres to run away from you in thick cedar=no fun.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey John Galt,

Good on ya, and best of luck in the high country. That's what it's all about. Sounds like you're going to the flat tops. Beautiful country.

Don't know whose ranch the hog slaughter was on.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just to be clear, the Government had a program a few years ago to help ranchers/farmers eliminate hogs and they used the exact same method... a helicopter and a shooter (using a shotgun and buckshot though) They killed 45 off our ranch in about 2 hours. It isn't pretty but it is very effective.


----------



## gulfcoast cowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

Isnt oscar wyatts old *** still in jail for helping the ********?



John Galt said:


> Was it on Oscar Wyatt's ranch? I spoke to someone this week who said he'd done that.
> 
> X2. I love hunting the Texas way, but I'll be hiking along with a co-worker this weekend after elk, Craig, Colorado, camping at 10,000' and walking 7 miles a day. Then stuffing it into the Kelty and hiking out, 3 round trips each guy at 50 lbs/trip. Did I mention it's at 10,000' in Colorado? Or the temp is expected to be in the low 20s? Or that I need a 44 mag for bear protection?
> 
> I hope I can keep up. I've been working on it for 3 months. VERY different and more demanding than dozing in your box blind. Harder sleeping conditions that some of these lodges I've seen, which are nicer than my primary residence. Shots are longer, and taken from shooting sticks.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Please elaborate......*



pilar said:


> you are correct , state vet is in top of it , wear gloves when cleaning exotics & hogs so i was told :question:


sad3sm


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

pilar said:


> you are correct , state vet is in top of it , wear gloves when cleaning exotics & hogs so i was told :question:


http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dbmd/diseaseinfo/Brucellosis_g.htm#whatis

So did you get infected with "Brucellosis" from the Elk?


----------



## warrenng (Feb 14, 2005)

Team X-TREME said:


> Please, Please, Please tell me we are not debating my choice of verbs. I said "removed" instead of "blasted", "killed," "smoked," etc.
> 
> As a side note, Chase This.... I dont care if you approve. Matter of fact, I dont think I asked for your input concerning the hunting industry. I was simply offering fellow 2Coolers the deal of the decade, and they got it! As they always will.
> 
> More photo's to follow.


I am not sure it can technically be called the deal of the decade if you offer the exact same offer on a similar animal in the same post. Nice elk though.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

gulfcoast cowboy said:


> Isnt oscar wyatts old *** still in jail for helping the ********?


You should have some respect. What Oscar Wyatt pled guilty to was paying oil surcharges to Saddam Hussein's government. Which, by the way, are permitted under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act of 1975. I wasn't there at the trial, but IMHO he took the plea to avoid a lengthy prison stay which (he was 83 at the time) would have become a life sentence.

In addition to his service during WWII and creating thousands of jobs at corporations he founded and ran, Oscar Wyatt and Lynn Wyatt have given away literally millions of dollars both personally and through their corporations.

What have YOU done with your life, other than making snarky comments on an internet message board?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*old Oscar man get the popcorn*



John Galt said:


> You should have some respect. What Oscar Wyatt pled guilty to was paying oil surcharges to Saddam Hussein's government. Which, by the way, are permitted under the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act of 1975. I wasn't there at the trial, but IMHO he took the plea to avoid a lengthy prison stay which (he was 83 at the time) would have become a life sentence.
> 
> In addition to his service during WWII and creating thousands of jobs at corporations he founded and ran, Oscar Wyatt and Lynn Wyatt have given away literally millions of dollars both personally and through their corporations.
> 
> What have YOU done with your life, other than making snarky comments on an internet message board?


 he is something else , sells to the ******** !!!!! rips off hunters in south texas , hard men do hard thing then do hard time :wink:


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

The other bull "removed" from the Smart Ranch by fellow 2Cooler. Shot Saturday. This one not "quarantined." haha

Thanks, y'all.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

pilar said:


> he is something else , sells to the ******** !!!!! rips off hunters in south texas , hard men do hard thing then do hard time :wink:


He was BUYING from the "********," as you so eloquently put it. Which was legal at the time, BTW. Are the rest of your posts this well thought out?

Do you do anything except whine on the boards? Team X-treme ripped you off, Wyatt ripped you off, your wife broke your antlers for chew toys. I'm sure I could find others if I bothered to look. Seems to me like there's two kinds of people in the world, folks who have scrawed you and folks you've never met.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Hey John Galt,
> 
> Good on ya, and best of luck in the high country. That's what it's all about. Sounds like you're going to the flat tops. Beautiful country.
> 
> ...


Near the Flattops, it was the Bear's Ears in Routt National Forest.

Oh. My. God. The toughest hunt I've ever done. I managed 2 trips to my buddies' 3, hauling 50 lbs of elk meat per trip (one guy did 80 lb hindquarters.) My advice for anyone doing a real elk hunt in the future is get to where you can do 30 minutes on the stairclimber with 5 gallons of water in a pack. You'll be about 1/2 where you need to be.

Reinforces Jammer's original comment that someone who does a free range elk hunt is definitely a better hunter than a guy that pops 'em from a box blind, not that there's anything to be ashamed about either method.


----------

